# Diversity in your skills



## booboo0331 (Dec 5, 2013)

The key to being able to survive long term will solely lie within your skills and how diverse you have become. I wrote a small article on this. Ease leave your feedback on how you stay prepared. 
Koufos Emergency Resource: Diversity in your skills


----------



## Go2ndAmend (Apr 5, 2013)

I don't proclaim to be knowledgeable enough to know what the "Key" to survival is. I do agree that knowledge and skills in many areas is important, but I also believe it is not enough in a true SHTF situation. You will need mastery in most things to survive.


----------



## inceptor (Nov 19, 2012)

It's hard to master all trades. There are some I am good at and some I want to learn. There are some I will never learn. That's also why there is and will be a barter system. Of course the more you know, the better off you will be.


----------



## Montana Rancher (Mar 4, 2013)

I am the Jack of all trades, but I see my leadership skills as being more valuable that my "making a still from a milk jug and some copper tubing" skills.

The ability to control people will trump any primitive skill you could learn, there are a lot of sources out there to influence people.

If you don't have the money to properly prep, consider learning how to lead people which is free on the internet.


----------



## Go2ndAmend (Apr 5, 2013)

I think the skills you will need to master are security, shelter building, water purification, and food storage, gathering, and preserving. You need to master them to survive. A basic understanding of carpentry, electrical work, welding, irrigation, mechanics, etc. would be good to have, but if you haven't mastered the essentials, the rest won't matter.


----------



## PaulS (Mar 11, 2013)

Being able to solve problems with simple fixes is a skill that I have cultivated - to a fault.

I have an old chronograph that I have had for a very long time (the manufacturer no longer supports it). It always worked adequately in Seattle because the sky was typically cloudy but where I live now there is rarely a cloud to be seen and my chronograph doesn't work well in direct sunlight. I made a diffuser for it from a cardboard box and a milk jug. I don't think I will have any more problems. I'll let you know when I use it at the range next.


----------



## Montana Rancher (Mar 4, 2013)

Go2ndAmend said:


> I think the skills you will need to master are security, shelter building, water purification, and food storage, gathering, and preserving. You need to master them to survive. A basic understanding of carpentry, electrical work, welding, irrigation, mechanics, etc. would be good to have, but if you haven't mastered the essentials, the rest won't matter.


I just thought you said "buy a lot of duct tape"

hehe


----------



## Mish (Nov 5, 2013)

The ins and outs of first-aid and minor medical procedures are high on my list. I believe very few people will educate themselves about their own health. Having these skills will likely help keep you and your family alive.


----------

